# Music that helps you focus/get you motivated?



## Wolfie (Jun 9, 2014)

What are some pieces that get you motivated or help you to stay focused on something?

For me Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin help me focus and I always listen to them when studying or working, and Beethoven's late string quartets and piano sonatas get me motivated to start doing something.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Classical Music, for me


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm a self-starter. The day I need music to motivate me... well.... I just wouldn't be me!!!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Actually music doesn't help me to stay focused on something else...


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I normally don't need music to help motivate me, but I do listen to some pieces because they help make my work a little less boring. So thank God for classical music!

:cheers:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

If I try to do other things while listening to music, I tend to do those things _less_ efficiently. Usually that's just fine. Who cares how quickly the dishes get washed?

I suppose I could say that the radio motivates me to stay awake on long drives. Brandenburg Concertos are perfect for that - but then what _aren't_ they perfect for?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Manual jobs that don't need all my attention - like painting - are much easier to keep going if I have a bit of music. I think I would have to have Lully's dance music or something 'strong' from Beethoven or Tchaikovsky, or an opera that I knew well. Nothing too slow or too subtle.

Music certainly can motivate me; Taggart and I are Scottish dancers; I can be tired out, but then my favourite reel comes on and I *have* to dance it.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> If I try to do other things while listening to music, I tend to do those things _less_ efficiently. Usually that's just fine. Who cares how quickly the dishes get washed?


I do the dishes more quickly when I am also listening to the finale of Beethoven's 7th.

For doing anything that requires serious concentration, silence is best.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Depends what I need to get motived for.

If I wanted to take on the whole world I'd certainly start the day with this -

Music for megalomaniacs and earthshakers everywhere. *Play it loud!*

*Nicolas Roze - Vivat in Aeternum*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Haydn's London Symphonies, Late masses, the Creation or the Seasons.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whenever I turn on the radio and I hear either:

"Deutschland Erwache!"

or:

"Blut muss fliessen"

It straightens me up right away to focus and motivates me to pack my bags and flee to a different country.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Whenever I turn on the radio and I hear either:
> 
> "Deutschland Erwache!"
> 
> ...


Haha, you mean Blut muss fliessen. Fleiss, in German, means industry/assiduity. I hope you don't have such a negative view of Germany, though - I live here and don't have any problems with that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Haha, you mean Blut muss fliessen. Fleiss, in German, means industry/assiduity.


Damn! I had it right on paper!! I'll change it. No use fleeing the country over a spelling mistake!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Bach for me is joy, intellectual stimulation and meditation all in one!


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

Palestrina Sicut Cervus


----------

